# is my betta fish sick ?



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

http://s17.postimg.org/3ly9gwuta/DSC_8267.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/vxjtdyepq/DSC_8268.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/rqyyymf3y/DSC_8277.jpg

The discoloration on his head worries me..the light red.. it sort of expanded in the last two months slowly...is it normal or some kind of disease? early in the topic there are older pictures

ty
please help


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He could carry the marble gene and it show as a slightly different red coloration. I would monitor it and make sure it doesnt raise up or go fuzzy. Is he eating normal? Swimming normal? Whats the tank setup and parameters? Any thing he could be scraping himself on?


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

yes..everything s fine...
I got some stones all round..some fine sand...
as I was writing this message i saw one of the 3 otocinclus affinis floating dead..
they had no problem 
when i took him out he has like some *********** on him that dissipated when being moved ..just like Flour..the powder was in one place solid and by movement dissipated.
I ll attach some photos

also there is a zebra which from time to time vashes it s head in sand..i saw a guppy doing the same after some while..it doesn t happen frequently..and they show no other signs of anything..cheked them every day


Postimage.org / gallery - DSC 8283, DSC 8284, DSC 8285, DSC 8286, DSC 8287, DSC 8289, DSC 8290

several attached images of the dead oto

please help !!


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

another medium sized platy female died all of a sudden...no traces on anything on it


today another oto died..nothing on him..he looked the same as a healthy otto..no signs of anything...why are they dieing??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What are the actual numbers of the parameters?


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

ph 6.8
nitrate 0.41.ppm ammonia 0 nitrite 0

temp 26 C ..can t get it lower since the recent heat wave in my country


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

my tank was runnig fine for a while then I had some weird deaths on some fish taht presented no symptoms at all [ I watch them closely daily]

first a zebra I had from half an year died all of a sudden...no signs of infection...bleeding..dropsy or anything else...
then an otocinclus dies..he looks like he has some fuzzy white on him but it might have been the chewing of the apple snail..did not find him immediately
then a medium sized female platty I found dead..no signs of anything
then another otocinclus with a slightly big belly[slightly!] I found him i think at most 30 min after he died..no signs of anything on him..he looked like that day I bought him long ago...

Rarely some of my fishes just collide forcefully in the sand..no idea why..
None of the fishes has anything on him looking abnormal...
I saw a guppy sort of scratching himself today by a castle..treated him with general tonic tetra for 30 minutes separately[as i ve done with other guppies when they had columnaris or other things on them an they healed]

the otocincluses were breathing rapidly..there is only one left and he is really bloated..like swallowing a full pea...

Postimage.org / gallery - DSC 8294, DSC 8296 the dead oto today found really short after his death[before any snail could chew him]
there also is a betta fish which i am not sure he has something or it is discoloration...besides the pictures he has on his lateral flippers also some white discoloration ..i can t figure if they are overgrown or discolored..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are the otos eating? Otos are not the easiest fish to get eating on prepared foods. The oto in the photo looks female to me. They will show a belly. 

How long has the tank been running? Honestly if you see a fish with an illness, treat the tank. It will easily spread. Turn off your lights, and shine a flashlight over the inhabitants, looking for gold or grey dusting. If so threat with Coppersafe. I see nothing wrong with the betta ersonally, they all have unique colorations. However if you have seen an issue with even one inhabitant, then that is grounds enough to treat them all.


----------

